# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Help On Chat Room

## LaurieC

Could not enter chat room tonight. Turned off firewall, made sure Java was on, no go. Any other thoughts?

----------


## Joann Raytar

Maybe some of this info will help:




> While your browser may be Java-enabled, it's possible that your version of Java, or your browser, or your browser settings, are not fully compatible with our chat system. Nearly all problems can be resolved by one or both of these two steps: 
> 
> 
> Sun is the company that invented Java. They have a free version of Java available for download on their website. Simply go there and download and install this version of Java; this resolves nearly all problems accessing the room, and other Java glitches, too! It's free and easy at this link: http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp. 
> 
> If that alone does not resolve your problem, you may want to check and see if you are using the most recent update of your operating system and browser. Many users are not aware of updates to their software, which are nearly always free from the software maker. 
> If you are running a Windows system:
> Windows Update
> 
> ...

----------


## Diane

I also noticed that last night when I attempted to enter the chat room, I clicked the quick chat now, and got the same stuff that Pete mentioned...ads, sign ups etc...

Then when I tried to re-enter without clicking the quick chat now button, nothing happened.  

Soooo, I exited, rebooted, and re-tried.  Bingo...it worked.  The key, was if doing it wrong first, then further attempts wouldn't work because of the firewall...I think.

We should try this again some time.

Diane

----------


## LaurieC

It was the Java that caused the problem. Hehe, not like I won't get bashed for liking Microsoft and feeling it couldn't possibly be anything with that....hey folks give me a break, I'm the Mommy of one of their trillions of engineers...., I know my MS products are always current. Apparently my Java wasn't. I just downloaded from the supplied link and chat opened fine. Thanks again.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Great Laurie!  Now you will be able to slap people with trout as well!

----------


## chip anderson

Do we even have a chat room anymore?

----------


## hcjilson

Chip, I thought you were just trying to see if I was paying attention to the forums I moderate! I think Optiboard deferred its chat room to any one of the instant messanging sevices available.

----------


## Snitgirl

You all have a chat room? :Nerd:

----------


## Steve Machol

Not anymore.  I may add one in the future.

----------


## samuelson

have patience dude.

----------


## optigrrl

> Not anymore. I may add one in the future.


cool. :Cool:

----------


## opticianbart

> Not anymore. I may add one in the future.


 
It is now the future. :Cool:   Can we have a chat room now?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Please daddy?  Can we have one?  Plllleeeeeeaaaaassssseeeee?

----------


## GAgal

> Please daddy? Can we have one? Plllleeeeeeaaaaassssseeeee?


Pretty, pretty please! Daddy? Daddy? Daddy? Huh? Huh? Do we have to ask Mommy?

----------


## Now I See

> Please daddy? Can we have one? Plllleeeeeeaaaaassssseeeee?





> Pretty, pretty please! Daddy? Daddy? Daddy? Huh? Huh? Do we have to ask Mommy?


*pipe down, you two...or I'll give you both something to chat about! :D LOL!*

_oh, sorry, all this pleading made me think I was in the car with my 2 kids!_ :D:D:D

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> *pipe down, you two...or I'll give you both something to chat about! :D LOL!*
> 
> _oh, sorry, all this pleading made me think I was in the car with my 2 kids!_ :D:D:D


Mooooooommmmmmm! Carrie's on my side of the forum!  Make her move!

----------


## GAgal

Uh uh! No I wasn't!! He's lying..I wasn't doing anything

----------


## sharonm516

A chat room would be cool........ :Cool:

----------

